# Kubota d662 engine



## Claud (2 mo ago)

Hi I have Kubota d662 engine and I can’t seem to find a parts list on line can someone help thanks
Claud


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Attached is the owners manual for a D662.E. Do you have an E or B model? Are you looking for a specific parts? B.



https://manualzz.com/doc/56100459/kubota-d662-e--d722-e--d782-e--d902-e--z482-e--z602-e-ope


...


----------



## Claud (2 mo ago)

Thanks for responding the tractor is a kubota B1410 if that helps the part I am trying to find is the rocker bracket


----------



## Claud (2 mo ago)

Help anybody?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Check kubota part #4145928 (bracket, rocker arm)


----------



## Claud (2 mo ago)

Th


BinVa said:


> Check kubota part #4145928 (bracket, rocker arm)


----------

